# Looking for a 1983 coupe windshield



## wellis66 (Sep 27, 2010)

I am looking for a windshield for my coupe. I have found someone who says that they have a 4000 windshield and that it will fit a coupe. Does any one know if that is true.

Thanks 
We


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Unfortunately not.

Only a coupe windshield will work. (at least that's what I've been told, by someone that knows these cars better than me.)

Where are you located? I can track one down for you possibly.


----------



## George in NH (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi-

If you're talking about a Coupe GT, I've got the windshield from my UrQ for sale.....they're the same. $150 plus shipping.

-George


----------

